# Buffalo horn without power tools!



## Mujician (Jul 11, 2016)

I was wondering what the best way to cut buffalo horn without using electrical saws is. Will a coping saw be okay?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I just use a Tenon saw to cut slices with


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Buffalo horn is Ceratin ( As are fingernails), can be cut and carved with all the usual tools, can also be heated and formed using a press and formers ie to make Crooks etc.


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Best file for removing volume is a farriers rasp l also use a butcher saw for thick cuts apart from that files rasps or riffles. For finishing decreasing grades of abrasives I go down to 1800 then use tee cut or Brasso (metal polish) .of course you can go down the rotary carving route using burrs & dentists drills.


----------

